# نبذة عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي m r i باللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

​ *جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي** M R I - 








**فكرة عمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي** M R I

**جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي هو جهاز تصوير**
CTمثل جهاز اشعة اكس او جهاز
ولكن يستخدم المجال المغناطيسي وامواج الراديو للحصول على الصور دقيقة وتفصيلية وثلاثية الابعاد تمكن الطبيب من رؤية الأجزاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان من عظام ومفاصل والدم وخصوصا الانسجة الرقيقة مثل الدماغ بدون استخدام لاشعة اكس أو الحقن بالاصباغ لتعزيز التباين، ومن خلاله يمكن اكتشاف التغيرات التي قد تطرأ على بعض أعضاء الجسم نتيجة لمرض ما وذلك بالمقارنة مع الأعضاء السليمة. وقد جاء اكتشاف هذا الجهاز في الثالث من يوليو عام 1977
، حيث اعتبر حدثاً مذهلاً في عالم الطب الحديث. حيث في ذلك التاريخ تم إجراء أول فحص باستخدام التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي وقد استغرقت عملية التصوير اكثر من 5 ساعات ولم تكن تلك الصورة واضحة المقارنة بتلك التي نحصل عليها في ايامنا هذه. ويرجع التطور في تكنولوجيا التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي إلى جهود سبع سنوات للعلماء ريموند دامادين ولاري مانكوف ومايكل جولدسميث. وقد اطلقوا على هذا الجهاز اسم 
Indomitable 
في بداية الأمر والذي يعني القوي للدلالة على الجهود المضنية التي بذلوها على مدار السبع سنوات من العمل والبحث
لجعل جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي حقيقة بعد ان كان مجرد فكرة. 

التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي هي تكنولوجيا معقدة وتعرف باسم MRI 
وهي اختصار للجملة
Magnetic Resonance Imaging 
والتي في الحقيقة تعتمد على الظاهرة الفيزيائية المعروفة بالرنين المغناطيسي النووي والتي
ويختصر "" NMRI"".. من الأجدر ان يكون اسم الجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي النووي 

ولكن نظراً للواقع الكلمة النووي على المريض او المستمع فإن
العلماء فضلوا الاكتفاء بالاسم MRI



**الفكرة والاساس**


**يبلغ طول جهاز التصوير بالزنين المغناطيسي** 3 
(MRI) أمتار وطوله 2 متر وارتفاعه 2 متر كما يحتوي على انبوبة افقية تمتد خلال مغناطيس، يستلقي المريض على ظهره على سرير خاص يمر ببطء من خلال الأنبوبة داخل المغناطيس. وليس بالضروري ان يتم ادخال جسم المريض بالكامل داخل التجويف المغناطيسي وانما يعتمد ذلك على نوع الفحص المطلوب، وتختلف أجهزة 
MRIبالحجم والشكل حسب الجزء من الجسم المراد فحصه وتصويره حيث يتطلب وجود ذلك الجزء من الجسم في مركز التجويف المغناطيسي

بالاضافة إلى وجود المغناطيس والذي سنتعرف لاحقا على دوره في جهاز MRIفإن مصدراً لأمواج الراديو 
يستخدم كمصدر لتوليد نبضات من الطاقة. يقوم جهاز 
MRI بتصوير أدق التفاصيل في داخل جسم المريض بدقة نصف مليمتر ليكون صور ثنائية الأبعاد أو ثلاثية الأبعاد.

جهاز MRIيمكن الطبيب مشاهدة وفحص داخل جسم الإنسان بدقة عالية بالمقارنة بأجهزة التصوير الطبية المعروفة الأخرى.
حيث انه لا يترك أي تفاصيل إلا ووفرها وبالتالي لا حاجة لإستخدام أجهزة تصوير أخرى اذا حصلنا على صورة بجهاز MRI 
كما أنه بتعديل بعض العوامل أثناء الفحص فإن جهاز 
MRI يسبب تغير في جلد الإنسان مما ينتج عنه صور مختلفة تمكن الطبيب من استنتاج ما إذا كان ذلك طبيعياً أو غير ذلك. كما يمكن أن يتم تصوير تدفق الدم في كل جسم الإنسان حتى في أدق الشعيرات الدموية مما يسمح بانجاز الدراسات على أنظمة وأجهزة الإنسان الرئيسية كما تددر الإشارة إلى أنه ليس بالضرورة حقن المريض *​ 

​ *المجال المغناطيسي** 

**لمعرفة كيف يعمل جهاز** MRI 
**يجب ان نركز اولاً على المجال** المغناطيسي المستخدم في الجهاز والذي يحتوي اسمه على كلمة مغناطيسي، فمصدر المجال المغناطيسي والذي سنتحدث عنه بعد قليل هو العنصر الرئيسي للجهاز ويشكل اكبر جزء فيه تركيبه. وتصل شدة المجال المغناصيسي المستخدم في الجهاز ما يزيد عن 2 تسلا، والتسلا هي وحدة قياس شدة المجال المغناطيسي والتي تساوي 10000 جاوس وللمعرفة تبلغ شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض 0.5 جاوس وهذا دلالة على ضخامة المجال المغناطيسي المستخدم في جهاز** NMRI 
ونظرا لارتفاع شدة المجال المغناطيسى المستخدم فى جهاز MRI
فإن الكثير من الاحتياطات التى يجب أخذها فى عين الاعتبار قبل تشغيل الجهاز فهذا المجال قادرا على جذب القطع الحديدية مثل الدبابيس والمفاتيح والأقلام وأدوات الطبيب الحديدية مثل المقص والمشرطوغيره من الأدوات الصغيرة مما تجعلها تندفع فى اتجاه المجال المغناطيسى بقوة كبيرة مثل الرصاصة فى اتجاه التجويف المغناطيسى حيث يفترض وجود المريض المراد تصويره وإذا اصطدمت تلك الأشياء بأحدفإنها وبلا شك ستؤذيه كما أن هذا المجال سيفسد بطاقات الاتمان وأقراص الكمبيوتر المغناطيسية ويمحى كل البيانات التى عليها.

ولذلك قبل ادخال المريض والمختصين الى غرفة الجهاز فإنه يتم اجراء فحص دقيق للتخلص من الأشياء المعدنية التي قد يحملها المريض اما الاشخاص الذين زرعت في اجسامهم قطع معدنية لتثبيت العظام فإنه يسمح لهم استخدام الجهاز لان تلك القطع اصبحت ثابتة ولا يمكن ان تتحرك تحت تأثير المجال المغناطيسي وخاصة اذا مر عليها مدة تزيد عن 6 اسابيع واذا وجد نتيجة الفحص احتواء الجسم على اية معادن قابلة للحركة لايسمح للمريض بالتصوير بجهاز MRI
ويتم تحويله الى وسيلة تصوير اخرى 
مثل CAT. 
كذلك لا يسمح للمرأة الحامل باستخدام الجهاز لأنه حتى الأن لم تجري بحوث على تأثير المجال المغناطيسي على الجنين ويخشى من تأثر خلايا الجنين بالمجال المغناطيسي وخصوصا وانها تكون في طور الانقسام والنمو. *​ 

​ *أجزاء جهاز** MRI 


**ذكرنا في المقدمة أن المغناطيس** يعد الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز وبه تجويف لادخال المريض داخله كما يتضح في الصورة وهناك ثلاث انواع من المغناطيسات التي يمكن استخدامها في اجهزة** MRI. 






**أنواع المغناطيس المستخدم** 
**المغناطيس الكهربي**:
**ويحتوي** على العديد من لفات من سلك حول اسطوانة فارغة ويمرر بالسلك تيار كهربي مما يعمل على توليد مجال مغناطيسي طالما استمر مرور التيار الكهربي في السلك**. يتميز هذا النوع من المغاطيس بقلة تكلفته بالمقارنة بالمغناطيس المصنع من المواد فائقة التوصيل المستخدم في النوع الثالث ولكن يحتاج هذا المغناطيس إلى تيار كهربي كبير تصل قدرته إلى 50,000 وات نظراً لمقاومته المرتفعة نسبياً وهذا يجعل تكاليف التشغيل باهظة جدا وخصوصا أذا تطلب الامر الوصول إلى مجال مغناطيسي شدته 0.3 تسلا. 

**المغناطيس الدائم:
**وهو** ينتج مجال مغناطيسي طوال الوقت مما يعنى تكلفة تشغيل قليلة ولكن المشكلة تكمن في حجم المغناطيس ووزنه والذي يصل إلى اكثر من 7 طن لتوليد مجال مغناطيسي شدته 0.4 تسلا وهذا سبب في صعوبة تصنيعه واستخدامه**. 

**المغناطيس الفائق** 
**وهو المغناطيس المستخدم عادة فى أجهزة** 
MRI ويستخدم مواد فائقة التوصيل لعمل ملف اسطوانى حول اسطوانة كما فى المغناطيس الكهربى ولكن هنا التيار الكهربى اللازم أقل كثير من السابق وذلك لأن مقاومة هذه الأسلاك منعدمة.وهذا النوع من الأسلاك الفائقة التوصيل تعمل عند درجات منخفضة جدا قريبة من الصفر المطلق وذلك من خلال تبريدها بسائل الهيليوم الذى تكون درجة حرارته 452.4درجة مئوية تحت الصفر .والمريض داخل المغناطيس لن يشعر بهذه البرودة القارصة لأن المغناطيس معزول و مفرغ من الهواء أيضا .وبهذه الطريقة يمكن الوصول لمجال مغناطيسى بشدة 2 تسلا أو أكثر ولكن المواد فائقة التوصيل مكلفة جدا وعملية التبريد المستمر بالهيليوم السائل مكلفة أيضا.



**ولكن بالرغم من التكليف الباهظة** يعتبر هذا النوع من المغناطسات الانسب والافضل للوصول الى 2 تسلا والذي يعني صور في غاية الوضوح والدقة**. 
المغناطيس يجعل الجهاز ثقيل جداً فانماذج القديمة منه كان وزنها يصل إلى 8000 كيلو جرام في حين ان الاجهزة الحديثة والمطورة وصل وزنها إلى 4500 كيلو جرام والجدير بالذكر ان ثمن الجهاز يزيد عن المليون دولار. 
اذا الجزء الرئيسي من تركيب الجهاز هو المغناطيس الضخم الذي يولد مجالاً مغناطيسياً منتظماً. ولكن هناك نوع اخر من المغناطيس ويعتبر الجزء الثاني من تركيب الجهاز وهو مغناطيس يولد مجالاً مغناطيسيا متزايد بحيث شدته تتغير من 180 جاوس إلى 270 جاوس وهذا لا شك مجال مغناطسي صغير جداً بالمقارنة بما تحدثنا عنه في السابق ولاحقا سيتم شرح وظيفة ودور المجال المغناطيسي المنتظم والمتزايد. 


بينما يقوم المجال المغناطيسي المنتظم بغمر كامل جسم المريض فإن المغناطيس الثاني يعمل على توليد مجال مغناطيسي متغير. 
اما الجزء الثالث من تركيب الجهاز هو مولد امواج الراديو التي تخترق جسم المريض عند اجراء التصوير. والشكل التالي يوضح الاجزاء الرئيسية لتركيب جهاز MRI
والاجهزة الالكترونية المتحكمة في تشغيله. *


*كيف نحصل على الصور باستخدام** MRI 

**نعلم ان أية مادة ومنها جسم** الانسان يتكون من بلايين الذرات المختلفة، ونواة هذه الذرات تتحرك حركة دورانية حول محور كما في الشكل الموضح ادناه حيث تشكل هذه الحركة شكل مخروط حول محور الدوران**. 


ولنتخيل ان هذه البلايين من الانوية عشوائية في حركتها حيث ان كل نواة تتحرك حول محورها بصورة متسقلة عن النواة الأخرى، وكما نعلم ان الجسم مكون من مواد مختلفة وبالتالي من ذرات مختلفة ولكن جهاز 
MRI سيركز فقط علي ذرة الهيدروجين حيث انها الذرة المثالية لان النواة تحتوي على بروتون واحد وله عزم مغناطيسي كبير نسبياً وهذا يعني انه عندما تتعرض ذرة الهيدروجين إلى مجال مغناطيسي خارجي فإنها سوف تتأثر به بحيث يصبح اتجاه العزم المغناطيسي في اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي الخارجي او في عكسه. كما يحدث للابرة المغناطيسية في مجال مغناطيسي حيث تدور حول محورها وتستقر في النهاية في اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي كما يمكن اجبارها على ان تستقر في عكس اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي
المجال المغناطيسى الكبير(2تسلا)واموجه فى اتجاه محور التجويف الذى يكون المريض بداخله فى جهاز MRI
وبالتالى فإن بروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين المكونة لجسم المريض سوف تتأثر بالمجال المغناطيسى وتترتب كما شرحنا سابقا بحيث يكون اتجاه عزمها المغناطيسى أما فى اتجاه القدمين أو فى اتجاه الرأسولهذا فإن أغلب هذه العزوم سوف تلغى بعضها البعض ولكن ليس كل العزوم تلغى بعضها البعض فقد تبقى بعض العزوم مفردة وتقدر نسبة هذه البروتونات التى تبقى مفردة ببروتون واحد لكل مليون بروتون وقد يبدو هذا العدد قليل ولكن هذا يكفى لتكوين الصورة المطلوبة و بدقة عالية
كل بروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين تترتب في اتجاه المجال أو في عكس اتجاه المجال ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك ترتيب اخر. العدد الأعظم من تلك البوترونات عزومها المغناطيسية تلغي بعضها البعض ولا يبقى إلا القليل كما في الشكل البروتون المميز باللون الأحمر فلا يوجد بروتون اخر بعكس اتجاهه ليلاشي عزمه المغناطيسي*
​ 



​ *وظيفة امواج الراديو** 

**يتم توجيه أمواج الراديو على شكل** نبضات على الجزء المراد فحصه من جسم الانسان بتردد مناسب لذرة الهيدروجين فقط وتستجيب له فقط البروتونات المفردة التى ذكرناها من قبل وهذا الجزء يسمى الرنين**
resonance))
حيث تجعل نبضات أمواج الراديو تلك البروتونات تأخذ اتجاه محدد وتدور
بتردد يسمى تردد لارمور
larmor frequency
وهو تردد الرنين لأن تردد أمواج الراديو تم اختبارها فى مدى استجابة بروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين
يتم توليد امواج الراديو باستخدام ملفات مشكلة بأشكال خاصة حسب العضو المراد فحصه 
والان يأتى دور المجال المغناطيسى المتغير الذى يكون داخل المجال المغناطيسى المنتظم 
والذى تحدثنا عنه من قبل فى أجزاء جهاز 
MRIووظيفة هذا المجال المغناطيسى المتغير هو اختيار الجزء المراد تصويره بدقة عن طريق تشريحه إلى مقاطع رقيقة لتكوين الصور المجسمة وذلك دون الحاجة لتحريك الجهاز لتصوير الجسم من مختلف الاتجاهات كما يحدث فى جهاز الأشعة المقطعيةCT
عندما تتوقف أمواج الراديو فإن بروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين التى تأثرت بأمواج الراديو تعود إلى وضعها الأصلى قبل تشغيل نبضات أمواج الراديو محررة الطاقة التى اكتسبتها يتم التقاط هذه الطاقة بواسطة ملف توليد أمواج الراديو وترسل إلى الكمبيوتر الذى يقوم بتحليلها باستخدام معادلات رياضية تعرف باسم تحويلات فوريرFourier transform
وهكذا تتم ترجمتها إلى صورة 
**إذا نستنتج من ذلك ما يلي 
**1- المجال المغناطيسى المنتظم يعمل على ترتيب العزوم المغناطيسية لبروتونات ذرات الهيدروجين.
2- أمواج الراديو تعمل على التأثير على عزوم بروتونات ذرات الهيدروجين المفردة.
3- المجال المغناطيسى المتغير يعمل على تقسيم الجزء المحدد من الجسم إلى شرائح رقيقة ليتمكن الطبيب من دراسة وفحص وتصوير المقطع الذى يريد من جسم الانسان*




*الحصول على الصور** 


**كما في التصوير باشعة اكس او** التصوير بالاشع المقطعية فإنه يتم حقن المريض بمادة لزيادة التباين الذي تعمل على توضيح الجزء المراد تصويره في الجسم وتميزه عن الأعضاء المجاورة كذلك هو نفس الحال في حالة التصوير بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ولكن المادة المستخدمة في هذه الحالة تختلف، حيث ان المادة المستخدمة في حالة التصوير باشعة اكس او الاشعة المقطعية التي تستخدم اشعة اكس ايضا فإن المادة المستخدمة تتأين اذا تعرضت لاشعة اكس مما يعني انها سوف توقف اشعة اكس من النفاذ من ذلك العضو الذي يحتوي على مادة التباين. وبهذا نحصل على صورة لذلك العضو عن طريق الظل الذي تم تصويره. ولكن مادة التباين المستخدمة في الرنين المغناطيسي لها وظيفة مختلفة تماماً، فهي تعمل على تغير المجال المغناطيسي الموضعي للانسجة التي تفحص، وتصبح استجابة الانسجة الطبيعية مختلف عن الانسجة المصابة بمرض مما تعطي نتائج مختلفة*


*مزايا جهاز** MRI


**يعتبر جهاز**MRI من الأجهزة القيمة والمفيدة جدا للطبيب حيث تمكنه من رؤية داخل جسم النسان بوضوح أكثر من تلك التى نحصل عليها من أجهزة التشخيص الأخرى ويستخدم هذا الجهاز فى تشخيص الإصابة بالسرطان وكذلك الإصابة فى المفاصل وفى الدماغ وفى العمود الفقرى كما يستخدم لاكتشاف الإصابة فى الكتفين وفى الرسغ وفى الركبة وفى الكوع ويمكن ا، يتم حساب وتقدير كتلة الأنسجة فى الجسم هذا بالاضافة إلى المزاي الأخرى التى تجبر الطبيب على استخدام هذا الجهاز كما أن هذا الجهاز لا يعتمد على أشعة مؤينة مما يعطى المريض الشعور بالاطمئنان ومادة التباين المستخدمة ليس لها أثار جانبية تذكر
كما فى حالة جهازCT
كما يجدر الإشارة أنه من مزايا جهاز 
MRIهو امكانية تصوير أى مستوى أو مقطع من جسم الانسان وبأى اتجاه وهذا يميز جهاز
MRIعن جهازCTالذى يقوم بتصوير مقاطع من الجسم فى اتجاه واحد حسب موضع الجسم بالنسبة للجهاز أما فى جهازMRIفإن كل المقاطع تصور فى كل الاتجاهات بدون حركة الجسم و بدون حركة الجهاز أيضا

**عيوب جهاز**MRI 


**بالرغم من الفوائد الجمة التى نحصل عليها من جهاز**MRI
إلا أنه يصاحبه بعض العيوب البسيطة والتى تتلخص فى عدم امكانية تصوير الأشخاص ذوى الحجم الضخم وكذلك إذا وجد فى الجسم مرابط معدنية كما أنه إذا وجد عن طريق الخطأ أى قطعة معدنية مثل مقص أو مفك فإن الصور تشوه جدا هذا بالإضافة إلى ان الجهاز يصدر صوتا مزعجا أثناء عمله بسبب التيار المستخدم لتوليد المجال المغناطيسى المتغير وكلما ازداد المجال المغناطيسى كلما ازداد الصوت الصادر وغالبا ما ينصح المريض بوضع مادة شمعية فى أذنيه لتجنب سماع هذا الصوت أو الاستماع إلى الموسيقى كما أن المريض يجب أن يبقى ساكنا طوال مدة التصوير والتى تستغرق 20 دقيقة وقد تصل إلى 90 دقيقة وأى حركة قد تسبب تشويه للصورة الناتجة كما أن أجهزةMRI باهظة الثمن والفحص مكلف جدا


**تطورات مستقبلية متوقع لجهاز** MRI 

**تعد اجهزة** MRI 
في اوجها فهي عمرها لا يتعد 20 عاما مقارنة باجهزة اشعة اكس التي مر عليها اكثر من 100 عام ولذلك التطوير على
اجهزة MRI يعد محدودا لانها في افضل صورة ممكنة وتعطى نتائج ممتازة وصور دقيقة وواضحة. ولكن من الممكن ان يتم تطوير أجزة MRI اصغر حجماً ومخصصة لوظيفة مخددة مثل ان نجد اجهزة رنين مغناطيسي مخصصة لتصوير بعض اعضاء الجسم مثل تصوير الذراع أو العمود الفقري او الركبة أو الرقبة أو التجويف البطني أو القفص الصدري او الدماغ. كذلك يعمل العلماء على استخدام اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي على تصوير ذماغ الانسان اثناء قيامه باداء بعض المهام مثل الضغط على كرة او النظر إلى صورة لمعرفة كيف يعمل الدماغ. وبالتالي فإن مستقبل اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي موجهة إلى الابحاث العلمية التي يمكن ان تتم باستخدامه لفهم العديد من اسرار جسم الانسان*​*منقووووووووووول
*​


----------



## maarekmaarek (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا تـــعــلــيـــق*


----------



## فداء (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الطرح الجميل

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مختار الأحسائي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بس هذا نبذة بس ولا

صراح ما اخذت شيء


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خيرا على فائدة الاخرين


----------



## redaali2020 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على فائدة الاخرين*​

 

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال انور علي زعتر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخي الكريم
ولكن عندي سؤال اسال اللة ان اجد الاجابة عندك وهو - ما هي مواصفات الغرفة التي يركب بها هذا الجهاز وهل لها مواصفات خاصة وشكرا


----------



## الآغا ياسر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر لكن هل ممكن إعطائي فكر لمشروع تخرج مفيد وصغير
تحياتي


----------



## أبو موئل (7 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم ولكن ياليت يمكن تأمين صور عن معدات من جهاز المرنان المغناطيسي مع مسمياتها مع تأمين المواصفات العالمية المعيارية عنها إن أمكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي كثيرا وبالنسبة للاخ صاحب السؤال عن مواصفات الغرفة بالفعل هناك مواصفات خاصة جدا للغرفة منها طريقة العزل والمساحة وتوزيع الاجهزة ومكانها بالمستشفى وهكذا 
ولي طلب عندك يا اخى الكريم ارجو منك ارسال المصدر لكي احاول الاستزادة سواء هنا او في رسالة خاصة ووفقك الله


----------



## العيون الدامعة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام الطنطاوي (10 مارس 2011)

*ممكن تفيدوني لو حبيت أعمل مشروع مختبر تحاليل وأشعة ، ما هي الاجهزة اللي ممكن يحتاجها ويتكلف كام ؟*​


----------



## البرنـــس (19 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Tayseer al ghazzaw (19 مارس 2011)

thnak you


----------



## sardman (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع العظيم


----------



## الأستاذ هندسة (18 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## UAE Eng (31 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه ع المعلومات


----------



## clickdohuk (15 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## كاردينيا82 (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا موضوعك مهم جدا


----------



## أبوالزبير (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

